# Which Scope "Dot"



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

I am going to be making a change on which scope "dot" I use before our Field season starts.
I currently use a plain old small dot. I seem to score ok, but not great, and want to make a change to see what it does to my scoring. 
I was wondering what all of you use on your scope? A big dot, small dot, circle, circle with dot, fiber, circle with fiber, etc...

Thank you very much for your answers!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X view style lens(brite site website), or better known as a Jesse set up, since this is the style lens that Jesse Broadwater uses. I was a little skepticle at first trying it outdoors, but after getting used to it inddors, it was a no brainer to use it outdoors. Last year I shot an orange dot for f/h.


----------

